# Rahmengröße Grand Canyon AL 29



## frischluftjunki (7. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir ein 29er bestellen. Nachdem ich mich ausgemessen habe und das dann ins PPS eingegeben habe springt für mich ein Rahmen in der Größe *M *heraus 
Ich bin 1,87m groß, SL 87 und Torsolänge 68. Kann das echt sein? Ich meine wer braucht dann einen XL-Rahmen? Der muss ja dann 2,20m groß sein 

Meine Frage ist nun ob von euch schon jemand ein solches Rad hat und wie es bei euch mit den Rahmengrößen ausschaut. 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## stelo (8. November 2011)

Ich brauche eine XL-Rahmen mit Größe 1,90 und Schrittlänge 93cm.
Dem Robert von Canyon gehts genauso: http://rouwert.blogspot.com/2011/10/29er-tour-mit-dem-grand-canyon-2012.html

Das Canyon-PPS würde bei Schrittlänge 92cm auf Größe L umspringen.
1cm Toleranz ist beim Messen der Schrittlänge sicherlich nicht viel.
*Kann sich jemand von Canyon dazu äußern*, welche weiteren Körpermaße entscheidend sind um abwägen zu können zwischen den beiden vorgeschlagenen Größen?

Im TOUR-Magazin habe ich gelesen (allerdings natürlich für Rennräder), dass man bei tendenziell langen Beinen um Verhältnis zur Körpergröße zum größeren Rahmen greifen.

Kann man diese Empfehlung auf das Grand Canyon 29er übertragen?

Vielen Dank für aufschlussreiche Antworten!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tassadar (8. November 2011)

Bei der Bestellbestätigung schlägt Canyon dann das L vor ... war zumindest bei mir so - 1,83 und 87er Schritt.

L ist jedenfalls bei 1,87 richtig, Schrittlänge stimmt nur, wenn man z.B. die Wasserwaage zwischen den Beinen ordentlich hochzieht (aufpassen auf die Funktionsgeräte ).


----------



## stelo (9. November 2011)

Tassadar schrieb:


> Bei der Bestellbestätigung schlägt Canyon dann das L vor ... war zumindest bei mir so - 1,83 und 87er Schritt.
> 
> L ist jedenfalls bei 1,87 richtig, Schrittlänge stimmt nur, wenn man z.B. die Wasserwaage zwischen den Beinen ordentlich hochzieht (*aufpassen auf die Funktionsgeräte *).



...ohhh lustig

dann bleibe ich bei XL


----------



## stelo (11. November 2011)

Hab das Bike in XL bestellt

Die Geometrie ähnelt sehr dem Stumpjumper HT 29 inf 21" von Specialized.
Diese haben mit die längste Erfahrung mit 29er und wie man oft liest macht sich dies in der Rahmengeometrie und den Fahreigenschaften bemerkbar
Zudem fuhr ich von denen lange Zeit ein 26er in 21" und war super zufrieden
Nichtsdestotrotz ist Specialized mittlerweile bei vergleichbarer Austattung unverschämt teuer, da man dann u. a. gezwungen ist zum Carbon-Rahmen zu wechseln

....Daher bleibe ich bei Canyon (und bisschen Patriotismus schadet auch nicht)


----------



## Timsky (14. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!
Interessanter Fred, denn ich habe die gleichen Zweifel bezüglich der empfohlenen Rahmengröße:
Ich bin 182cm, bei einer SL von 85cm. 
Mir wird laut PPS ebenfalls ein M-Rahmen empfohlen.
Bei meinem Nerve AM habe ich auch Rahmengröße M, allerdings ist dort die Sitzrohrlänge 18,5" (47cm) und die Oberrohrlänge 60cm.
Da ich die Sitzposition bei dem Rad schon als zu kompakt empfand, habe ich auf einen 100mm Vorbau gewechselt.

Das GC 29 hat in Größe M nur eine Sitzrohrlänge von 44cm (ca. 17") und Oberrohrlänge von 59cm.
D.h. ich würde auf einen Marathon-/Tourenrad kompakter sitzen als auf einem All Mountain???!!!

Tendenziell greife ich lieber zu eher kleinen Rahmen, aber der M-Rahmen beim GC 29 scheint mir grenzwertig.

Vielleicht kann mal ein Canyon-Offizieller dazu Stellung nehmen?

Noch 'ne kurze Frage:
Welche Größe haben die GC 29 auf den Produktseiten der Canyon-Hompage (um mal einen Eindruck vom Verhhältnis Rad-Rahmengröße zu bekommen)?

Danke, schönen Herbst noch!


----------



## stelo (14. November 2011)

Timsky schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Interessanter Fred, denn ich habe die gleichen Zweifel bezüglich der empfohlenen Rahmengröße:
> Ich bin 182cm, bei einer SL von 85cm.
> Mir wird laut PPS ebenfalls ein M-Rahmen empfohlen.
> ...



Hast Du mal im pps eine 1cm größere Schrittlänge ausprobiert. Evtl. springt die Empfehlung dann auf L.
So geschehen bei mir:
SL 92cm -> L
SL93cm -> XL

Wenn man bedenkt, dass eine Messungenauigkeit von ±1cm bei der Schrittlänge schnell mal vorkommt, könnte man ins Grübeln kommen.

Das näherungsweise Berechnen der Sattelstützenauszugslänge kann hilfreich sein. Wenn ich ein L nehmen würde, wäre selbst eine 400er Stütze zu kurz


----------



## Timsky (15. November 2011)

Gute Idee. Habe das mal ausprobiert. Erst ab einer Schrittlänge von 88cm (also +3cm) empfiehlt das PPS mir Rahmengröße L.
Ich habe heute mal an meinem anderen Bike den Abstand Mitte Tretlager bis Sattelstützenklemmung gemessen. Das waren ca. 70cm.
Demnach müsste ich bei einer Sitzrohrlänge von 44cm die Sattelstütze etwa 26cm ausziehen. Das liegt ja eigentlich noch im grünen Bereich.
Schlau macht wohl nur eine Probefahrt (auch um die Sattelüberhöhung zu testen).

Weiß jemand ob man die GC 29 schon Probefahren kann?


----------



## stelo (16. November 2011)

Timsky schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Habe das mal ausprobiert. Erst ab einer Schrittlänge von 88cm (also +3cm) empfiehlt das PPS mir Rahmengröße L.
> Ich habe heute mal an meinem anderen Bike den Abstand Mitte Tretlager bis Sattelstützenklemmung gemessen. Das waren ca. 70cm.
> Demnach müsste ich bei einer Sitzrohrlänge von 44cm die Sattelstütze etwa 26cm ausziehen. Das liegt ja eigentlich noch im grünen Bereich.
> Schlau macht wohl nur eine Probefahrt (auch um die Sattelüberhöhung zu testen).
> ...



Bei Canyon anrufen! Aber wohl eher nicht, da die Bikes noch nicht vorrätig sind.


----------



## zoomer (19. November 2011)

Timsky schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal an meinem anderen Bike den Abstand Mitte Tretlager bis Sattelstützenklemmung gemessen. Das waren ca. 70cm.





Ich habe nur Schrittlänge 84 cm, aber mein Tretlager/Sattelklemmen-
Abstand beträgt schon mind. 69 cm.


----------



## zoomer (19. November 2011)

Timsky schrieb:


> Ich bin 182cm, bei einer SL von 85cm.
> Mir wird laut PPS ebenfalls ein M-Rahmen empfohlen.
> Bei meinem Nerve AM habe ich auch Rahmengröße M, allerdings ist dort die Sitzrohrlänge 18,5" (47cm) und die Oberrohrlänge 60cm.
> 
> ...



Achtung !

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wird, im Gegensatz zu den letztjährigen
26ern, bei  den 29ern nicht mehr die *horizontale* Oberrohrlänge angegeben,
sondern die Tatsächliche.
Die Horizontale sollte geringfügig länger sein.


Der Canyon Grössenautomat liefert bei mir auch schon immer M ab.
Wie Du, 183/84 cm.
Auch die neue Version, egal was ich rumspiele, immer M, ab Schrittlänge
86 oder 87 springt er auf L.



Ich habe gerade ein neues 29er Stahl Singlespeed in 18" (gabs nicht mehr in 19")
Das hat doch exakt die gleichen Geometriedaten wie das Canyon 29er in M !

Obwohl der Abstand Stattelklemmung/Lenker genau 3 cm (nur 69 cm)
kürzer als bei allen meinen anderen Rädern ist - passt es super.
Auch Sitz- und Lenkwinkel gefallen mir in der Praxis super.
Von daher denke ich dass auch Du mit dem Canyon viel Freude haben
könntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timsky (19. November 2011)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass Rahmengröße M besser passt als L.
Aber das hängt ja auch immer von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab.

Aber auf der Canyon-Homepage ist die horizontale Oberrohr-Länge angegeben. Zumindest gibt die grafische Darstellung der Geometrie das so wieder.
Aber ich kaufe sowieso kein Rad, ohne vorher mal drauf gesessen zu haben.
Ich hoffe, dass sich bals mal die Gelegenheit dazu gibt, dann werde ich berichten.

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps.


----------



## stelo (20. November 2011)

Zusammengefasst würde ich so vorgehen:

1. Oberrohrlänge (horizontal) berechnen --> div. Rechner im Netz zu finden

2. Prüfen, ob die Sitzrohrlänge unter Berücksichtigung der Sattelstützenlänge ausreichend ist. --> speziell bei langen Beinen wichtig

3. Geometrie mit dem alten Bike vergleichen, dabei aber berücksichtigen, dass die Überstandshöhe beim 29" größer ausfällt als bei 26". --> Daher das Sitzrohr beim 29" eher kürzer wählen als beim 26" um die annähernd gleiche Überstandshöhe zu erreichen.


----------



## stelo (20. November 2011)

stelo schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst würde ich so vorgehen:
> 
> 1. Oberrohrlänge (horizontal) berechnen --> div. Rechner im Netz zu finden
> 
> ...



zu 1. und 3.: am besten die Sitzlänge (horizontale Oberrohrlänge + Vorbaulänge) berechnen und vergleichen


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2011)

Timsky schrieb:


> Aber auf der Canyon-Homepage ist die horizontale Oberrohr-Länge angegeben. Zumindest gibt die grafische Darstellung der Geometrie das so wieder.



Ja, aber laut Zeichnung endet das Mass am oberen Ende des Sitzrohres,
und nicht wie üblich auf Höhe des Steuerrohres in der Achse der Sattelstütze.

Das hatte ich noch im Hinterkopf, daher dachte ich sie geben die effektive
Länge an. Laut Bild ist das nun so eine Mischung aus Beidem.


----------



## stelo (23. November 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, aber laut Zeichnung endet das Mass am oberen Ende des Sitzrohres,
> und nicht wie üblich auf Höhe des Steuerrohres in der Achse der Sattelstütze.
> 
> Das hatte ich noch im Hinterkopf, daher dachte ich sie geben die effektive
> Länge an. Laut Bild ist das nun so eine Mischung aus Beidem.



Kann da ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter weiterhelfen


----------



## fiesermöpp (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

habe mir bei Schrittläneg 91cm ein L bestellt. Bei mir springt das PPS erst bei 93cm auf XL. Bin 188cm groß, Torsolänge 65cm. Habe auch ein wenig bedenken, daß eine 400er Stütze nicht langen könnte. Was mein Ihr ?

Gruß
fm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stelo (9. Januar 2012)

Vergleiche doch mal Rahmenhöhe und Länge der Sattelstütze mit deinem alten Bike, falls möglich.


----------



## swisstom (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Wäre nett, wenn man von euch (diejenigen, die sich das Grand Canyon 29" auch bestellt haben) mal was hören würde, ob die bestellte Grösse nun auch gepasst hat.

Ich selber "liebäugle" mit dem neuen Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 .

Mit meiner Schrittlänge von ca. 87/88cm bin ich gem. Canyon PPS zwischen der Kippe einer Rahmengrösse von M oder L.
Würde eher zum M tendieren, will dann aber im Wiegetritt nicht auch immer das Knie am Lenker anschlagen...
Und mit dem Teil sollen dann auch ein paar Rennen gefahren werden.

Da eine Probefahrt in der Schweiz leider nicht möglich ist, möchte ich natürlich auch nicht das falsche bestellen.

Besten Dank für eure Feedbacks und Infos

Liebe Grüsse
Swisstom


----------



## Shaker0211 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
also ich kann dir vielleicht auch helfen. Ich habe mir im Juli das 29er geholt in M und es hat mächtig Fun gemacht. Bergauf genial und abwärts schön geschmeidig den Trail gebügelt.

Naja, leider hat mir dann irgendein Arsch mein Rad im September aus dem Keller gestohlen. 

Bei dem M habe ich mich wohl gefühlt aber hatte leider ab und an das Gefühl trotz aller Gewichtsverlagerungen des Hinterns immer einen leichten Drang nach vorn zu haben bzw. im Trail an schwierigen steilen Stücken permanent den Übersteiger zu machen obwohl ich da mit meinem 26 ohne Probleme runter bin. Gefahren bin ich in den paar Wochen etwa 1500 km.

Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit genutzt und den Vergleich zu L nochmal intensiv getestet.

Heute war ich also in Koblenz und bin M und L hin und her gewechselt. Und jetzt habe ich mich bei Schrittlänge 84cm und Körperlänge 184 cm für L entschieden. 

Ich bin jetzt mehr "im" Rad und fühle mich nicht mehr so "gedrungen". Letztendlich kann ich es erst bei der ersten Tour richtig testen aber selbst auf dem Parkplatz war der Vergleich deutlich merkbar und besser. 

Im Juli habe ich auch beide getestet aber dieses Mal mit meiner Bisherigen Erfahrung und dem direkt verstellten Sattel war es ganz klar das L.

So ziehe ich das positive Fazit das ich dank des Diebstahls die Möglichkeit genutzt habe das nochmal zu vergleichen. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das das Rad einfach nur Klasse ist und ich nun ungeduldig warte bis ich das Neue habe. 

Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## swisstom (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Shaker0211

Besten Dank, das hilft mir schon wesentlich weiter.

Der Support von Canyon hatte mir eigentlich für Wettkämpfe eher zum M geraten.

Aber wenn ich mein 26er ausmesse (19") und einen vergleich zum 29er ziehe, würde ich mit Oberrohr und Vorbau wesentlich kürzer sitzen...

So gesehen und nun auch mit deiner Schrittlänge verglichen (meine ca. 88cm auf Körpergrösse 178cm), müsste es eigentlich für mich auch das L sein.

Hast Du das SLX 29er getestet?
Bin nun gespannt, auf deine ersten Fahrberichte aus dem Gelände.

Gruss Swisstom


----------



## gewichtheber (21. Oktober 2012)

frischluftjunki schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein 29er bestellen. Nachdem ich mich ausgemessen habe und das dann ins PPS eingegeben habe springt für mich ein Rahmen in der Größe *M *heraus
> Ich bin 1,87m groß, SL 87 und Torsolänge 68. Kann das echt sein? Ich meine wer braucht dann einen XL-Rahmen? Der muss ja dann 2,20m groß sein
> ...



Moin,
ich bin nur 173cm und mein M-Rahmen dürfte keinen mm größer sein, ich bekomme auch nur unter Verwendung der Trickkiste eine ordentliche Überhöhung hin. L scheint für die die beste Wahl, dann hast du Spielraum für die Sitzposition. Frag im Forum mal user juk aus Bremen, er fährt ein 29er Canyon und müsste ziemlich genau deine Größe haben.
Gruß


----------



## Shaker0211 (21. Oktober 2012)

swisstom schrieb:


> Hallo Shaker0211
> 
> Besten Dank, das hilft mir schon wesentlich weiter.
> 
> ...



Also zum einen muss man mal sagen das das PPS System von Canyon eine "Hilfe" ist aber mehr auch nicht. Das sagen ja selbst die Canyon-Mitarbeiter. Die tüfteln wohl an einer besseren Berechnung aber trotzdem ist das ja alles nur eine Hilfestellung. Wie ich schon sagte habe ich damals beide Größen getestet und mich für M entschieden. Auch das PPS sagt M, auch heute. Nach meiner Bestellung damals rief mich Canyon an und sagte das bei meinen Maßen Größe L besser wäre. Da war ich völlig verunsichert und bin letztendlich bei M geblieben. Und nochmal, bergauf hab ich keinerlei Probleme. Aber sobald es abwärts geht, vor allem im verblockten Gelände, ist der Drang des "Überfliegens" höher. Ich gehe fest davon aus das ich jetzt mit L meine Grenzen neu ausloten kann weil ich vom Tempo her nicht gleich abbremsen muss wenn es eng wird bzw. Wurzeln und Steine in Sichtweite sind.

Das SLX bin ich nicht gefahren weil das erst, lt. dem Mitarbeiter, im Dezember im Showroom ist. Wenn ich nach der Schaltung gehe hätte ich lieber das SLX genommen aber die XT ist schon echt geil an dem AL. Habe länger keine Shimano gehabt die so flott und knackig war.

Aber der Wechsel von Sram wird mir dadurch echt erleichtert. 

Ab Freitag weiß ich mehr  bis bald im Wald


----------



## Rokop (22. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir hat das PPS System auch Rahmengröße M ausgespuckt (183cm/88cm). Ich fahre aber schon immer Rahmenhöhen von 48-50 cm, also L. So habe ich mich gar nicht davon beeinflussen lassen und L genommen. Perfekt wie ich finde.


----------



## frischluftjunki (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
also ich hatte mich für Größe L (SL 87) entschieden und bin bis jetzt 1400 spaßige Kilometer damit gefahren.
Zum Unterschied gegenüber 26 Zoll kann ich leider nix sagen weil ich keines gefahren bin. Wenn man aber meine mangelnde Erfahrung mit MTBs berücksichtigt fühle ich mich auf dem 29er wirklcih ziemlich wohl auch in schwierigerem Gelände. 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## swisstom (23. Oktober 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin nur 173cm und mein M-Rahmen dürfte keinen mm größer sein, ich bekomme auch nur unter Verwendung der Trickkiste eine ordentliche Überhöhung hin. L scheint für die die beste Wahl, dann hast du Spielraum für die Sitzposition. Frag im Forum mal user juk aus Bremen, er fährt ein 29er Canyon und müsste ziemlich genau deine Größe haben.
> Gruß


  @gewichtheber
Wieviel misst den deine Schrittlänge, dass Rahmengrösse M keinen mm grösser sein darf?


----------



## gewichtheber (23. Oktober 2012)

Schrittlänge ist ca.83cm. Ich habe halt hauptsächlich das Problem mit der sportlichen Sitzposition, habe intensiv nach einem geeigneten Vorbau suchen müssen: 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunus2012 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo gewichtheber,
was hast du denn jetzt fuer einen Vorbau montiert?

Ich habe auch das AL29 Gr.M bei einer Schrittlaenge von ca.80/81. Leider gab es 2012 noch kein "S".  Habe zwar keine Schwierigkeiten mit der sportlichen Sitzposition, wuerde aber dennoch gerne die Laenge zwischen Sitzt und Lenker verkuerzen.

Im Moment denke ich ueber folgenden Vorbau nach:
Syntace Megaforce2:  50mm Länge,  36mm Klemmhöhe,  
6° Flipflop,  122g Gewicht

Denn wuerde ich dann noch negativ montieren!


----------



## Tubatiger (31. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht ist meine Geschichte hilfreich:

Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen das AL9.9 in Größe M bestellt.
Meine Maße: SL 90cm, Größe 181cm.
Dieses PPS hat mir bei meinen Maßen Größe L vorgeschlagen.
Warum ich mich trotzdem fürs M entschieden habe:
1.) Höhe Steuerrohr beim M: 100cm, beim L 115cm. Ich will große Sattelüberhöhung.
2.) Orientiere mich sowieso eher an der Oberrohrlänge als an der Rahmenhöhe. Da passte für mich der M besser
3.) kleinerer Rahmen ist leichter, steifer, handlicher
4.) Frage an Canyon und Antwort: "...Aufgrund Ihrer Körpergröße, können Sie gerne eine M Rahmen Fahren, da bei einem 29er die Geometrie generell ein wenig Größer ausfällt. Jedoch kann es durchaus sein, dass Sie aufgrund Ihrer Schrittlänge eine etwas sportlichere Sitzposition bekommen könnten..."

Inzwischen das Rad erhalten - und es passt genau für mich.
Sollte sich irgendwann herausstellen, dass es doch zu kurz ist, mache ich das über eine andere Sattelstütze bzw. einen längeren Vorbau

Das muss nicht heißen dass es für alle so passt. Ein Bekannter, der gleich groß und nur etwas anders proportioniert ist, fährt generell XL-Rahmen.


----------



## gewichtheber (1. November 2012)

taunus2012 schrieb:


> Hallo gewichtheber,
> was hast du denn jetzt fuer einen Vorbau montiert?
> 
> Ich habe auch das AL29 Gr.M bei einer Schrittlaenge von ca.80/81. Leider gab es 2012 noch kein "S".  Habe zwar keine Schwierigkeiten mit der sportlichen Sitzposition, wuerde aber dennoch gerne die Laenge zwischen Sitzt und Lenker verkuerzen.
> ...



Ich fahre einen Vorbau von 3T mit 80mm Länge und -17°:
http://www.3tcycling.com/stems/arx


----------



## swisstom (1. November 2012)

Tubatiger schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist meine Geschichte hilfreich:
> 
> Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen das AL9.9 in Größe M bestellt.
> Meine Maße: SL 90cm, Größe 181cm.
> ...


 
Was hast du den für eine Vorbaulänge verbaut?
Hast du keine Probleme im Wiegetritt bergauf, dass das Knie am Lenker anschlägt?
Weil die horizontale Länge von Trettlager zu Steuerrohr ist ja beim M eben auch kürzer als beim L ...


----------



## Tubatiger (1. November 2012)

swisstom schrieb:


> Was hast du den für eine Vorbaulänge verbaut?
> Hast du keine Probleme im Wiegetritt bergauf, dass das Knie am Lenker anschlägt?
> Weil die horizontale Länge von Trettlager zu Steuerrohr ist ja beim M eben auch kürzer als beim L ...



Habe den originalen Vorbau mit 80mm verbaut. Bis jetzt hatte ich nicht annähernd dieses Problem.
Das L hat im Vgl. zum M einen um ca. 35mm längeren horizontalen Abstand Tretlager-Lenker (wenn man den 100mm Vorbau vom L mitberücksichtigt). Viel Unterschied ist da aus meiner Sicht ja nicht.
Dieses Problem dürfte bei Rädern mit flacherem Sitzrohrwinkel eher auftreten, sofern man den Abstand Sattel-Lenkstange gleich lässt. Das Tretlager wäre dann verhältnismäßig weiter vorne.


----------



## swisstom (1. November 2012)

Tubatiger schrieb:


> Das L hat im Vgl. zum M einen um ca. 35mm längeren horizontalen Abstand Tretlager-Lenker (wenn man den 100mm Vorbau vom L mitberücksichtigt). Viel Unterschied ist da aus meiner Sicht ja nicht.
> Dieses Problem dürfte bei Rädern mit flacherem Sitzrohrwinkel eher auftreten, sofern man den Abstand Sattel-Lenkstange gleich lässt. Das Tretlager wäre dann verhältnismäßig weiter vorne.


 
Gem. Datenblatt von Canyon ist beim AL9.9 in Grösse L ein 90mm Vorbau montiert.
Somit ergibt sich eine Längen-Differenz zwischen M und L von ca. 25mm.

Das CF SLX 29 (welches mich ja interessiert) ist im Vergleich zum AL9.9 nochmals 5mm kürzer.
Ich tendiere also immer noch zu Rahmengrösse L.


----------



## Tubatiger (1. November 2012)

swisstom schrieb:


> Gem. Datenblatt von Canyon ist beim AL9.9 in Grösse L ein 90mm Vorbau montiert.
> Somit ergibt sich eine Längen-Differenz zwischen M und L von ca. 25mm.
> 
> Das CF SLX 29 (welches mich ja interessiert) ist im Vergleich zum AL9.9 nochmals 5mm kürzer.
> Ich tendiere also immer noch zu Rahmengrösse L.



Ja, stimmt. 90mm beim L.
Ich habe gesehen, du bist 178cm groß bei einer SL von ~88cm. Das ist sehr ähnlich wie bei mir. 
Für mich ist der M (AL) ganz sicher nicht zu klein - ich habe allerdings eine Vorliebe zu eher kleineren Rahmen. Und wahrscheinlich hätte der L auch sehr gut gepasst. Ich glaube, dass man beide Rahmengrößen auf sehr ähnliche Sitzgeometrien hintrimmen kann, sofern man von den Körpermaßen gerade so in der Mitte zwischen M und L liegt. Entscheidend für mich waren dann eben die Punkte, die ich weiter oben angeführt habe.
Übrigens, bei meinem alten 26er ist der Abstand zw. Sattel und Lenker um ca. 2-3cm größer. Es kommt mir beim Fahren nur nicht so vor, weil der Lenker viel schmäler ist als beim 29er.


----------



## Leinetiger (4. November 2012)

Ich weiß nicht welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Ich bin 1,88 und SL von 93cm.
Ich habe Angst dass L zu klein und XL zu Groß ist.

Ich habe gestern ein Scott SPark 29 getestet in L mit RH von 48cm. Das Bike hat mir super gefallen.

Momentan fahre ich ein Focus Raven in L mit einer RH von 52cm und einer Oberrohrlänge von 611mm und 110mm Vorbau

Das Spark hatte aber 630mm Oberrohr in L gehabt. Das Canyon im Vergleich 610mm.

Wie ist die Oberrohrlänge bei Canyon angegeben?
Bei Canyon sieht es aus, als wäre die direkte Länge angegeben, bei dem Scott die komplette Horizontale, welche natürlich Länger ausfallen wurde.

SCOTT Angegeben in C





Hier ist es B





Bei Radon gibt es zwei Angaben


----------



## Twenty9er (5. November 2012)

Mit 1,89m und Schrittlänge 93cm fahre ich XL und denke sogar darüber nach den 100mm-Vorbau gegen 110mm zu tauschen.



Daher kommt es mir etwas schleierhaft vor, wie man bei einer Schrittlänge von 90cm einen Rahmen in Größe M fährt.
Das muss eine üble Überhöhung geben und eine zusammengekrümmte Sitzposition bei der man sich im Wiegetritt die Knie am Lenker blau schlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tubatiger (6. November 2012)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Mit 1,89m und Schrittlänge 93cm fahre ich XL und denke sogar darüber nach den 100mm-Vorbau gegen 110mm zu tauschen.
> Daher kommt es mir etwas schleierhaft vor, wie man bei einer Schrittlänge von 90cm einen Rahmen in Größe M fährt.



Ich weiß nicht warum die Schrittlänge als alleiniges Maß für die Rahmenhöhe herhalten soll. 
Ich bin 1,81m und habe Schrittlänge 90cm. 
Angenommen unsere Köpfe und Hälse sind gleich lang, dann ist deine Rumpflänge um 5cm größer
Unterschied horizontale Oberrohrlänge plus Vorbaulänge zw. M und XL ist ca. 6cm.
Vermutlich hast du etwas längere Arme als ich. Du wirst daher auf dem XL ähnlich sitzen wie ich auf dem M.
Beim MTB gibt es keine allgemeingültige Regel für die Länge zw. Sattel und Lenker. Wenn ich vorwiegend tempobolzen will, wähle ich einen längeren Abstand, wenn ich ein verspieltes Handling haben will, eben einen kürzeren.



Twenty9er schrieb:


> Das muss eine üble Überhöhung geben und eine zusammengekrümmte Sitzposition bei der man sich im Wiegetritt die Knie am Lenker blau schlägt



Die Überhöhung ist für meinen Geschmack (und darauf kommt es ja an) nicht übel. Sie ist etwa 6cm.
Und das Problem mit blauen Knien hatte ich sowieso noch nie. Auch mit diesem M nicht


----------



## Twenty9er (6. November 2012)

....uff, das war eine lange Verteidigung.
Von Schrittlänge von alleinigem Maß hatte ich nichts geschrieben.
Kannst du mal ein Bild hochladen, ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie du dein Bike eingestellt hast?
Ich denke, das würde auch den anderen bei der Entscheidung helfen.


----------



## Tubatiger (6. November 2012)

So sieht das dann aus, wenn Größe M auf 90cm Schrittlänge eingestellt ist. Die originale Sattelstütze ist knapp an der Max-Position (~ 1cm darunter). 
Die Länge passt mir noch mit dem 80mm Vorbau.
Sattelschlitten ist an der hintersten, noch erlaubten Position


----------



## gewichtheber (9. November 2012)

Tubatiger schrieb:


> So sieht das dann aus, wenn Größe M auf 90cm Schrittlänge eingestellt ist. Die originale Sattelstütze ist knapp an der Max-Position (~ 1cm darunter).
> Die Länge passt mir noch mit dem 80mm Vorbau.
> Sattelschlitten ist an der hintersten, noch erlaubten Position



Vom ersten Eindruck her würde ich sagen, dass der Rahmen zu klein ist. Es kann allerdings sein, dass es für einen Fahrer mit extrem langen Beinen im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper passt. Gibts denn ein Bild mit "Ross und Reiter"?


----------



## Tubatiger (9. November 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Vom ersten Eindruck her würde ich sagen, dass der Rahmen zu klein ist. Es kann allerdings sein, dass es für einen Fahrer mit extrem langen Beinen im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper passt. Gibts denn ein Bild mit "Ross und Reiter"?



reiche ich gerne nach, sobald ich welche habe.
Was mich in dem Zusammenhang interessieren würde: Wann ist deiner Meinung nach die Rahmengröße "richtig" bzw. wie kann man sie optisch beurteilen. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich, als ich für mich die passende Größe gesucht habe, viele Videos und Bilder von div. XC MTB-Rennen angeschaut habe. Die Erkenntnis daraus: die Vorlieben für Sitzpositionen scheinen extrem unterschiedlich zu sein. Da fand ich nichts Einheitliches.

Übrigens: im Topeak Ergon Racing Team fahren Robert Mennen mit 1,80 ein CF29 in M und Alban Lakata mit 1,84 ein CF29 in L. Auf der Homepage gibts auch viele Bilder (Cape Epic 2012).


----------



## gewichtheber (9. November 2012)

Die Sitzposition ist natürlich individuell, jeder Mensch hat nun mal andere Proportionen und ein unterschiedliches Maß an Beweglichkeit. Ich denke das Rad sieht deshalb so ungewöhnlich aus, weil zu der lang ausgezogenen Sattelstütze ein so kurzer Vorbau montiert ist.
Generell hast du aber recht, viele Fahrer bevorzugen einen kleineren Rahmen, des Gewichts, der Steifigkeit und der Wendigkeit wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tubatiger (9. November 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Ich denke das Rad sieht deshalb so ungewöhnlich aus, weil zu der lang ausgezogenen Sattelstütze ein so kurzer Vorbau montiert ist.



Da gebe ich dir recht. Hab mir sogar schon überlegt - aus optischen Gründen - einen längeren Vorbau zu montieren. Nur passt es mir so wie es ist, beim Fahren zu gut, deshalb tue ich das nicht.


----------



## swisstom (24. November 2012)

Shaker0211 schrieb:


> Ich gehe fest davon aus das ich jetzt mit L meine Grenzen neu ausloten kann weil ich vom Tempo her nicht gleich abbremsen muss wenn es eng wird bzw. Wurzeln und Steine in Sichtweite sind.
> 
> Ab Freitag weiß ich mehr  bis bald im Wald


 
Hallo Shaker0211

Konntest Du inzwischen erste Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Bike sammeln?
Ist das Empfinden bei Grösse L für dich nun definitiv besser?

Ev. hast Du noch ein Bild verfügbar, damit man mal sehen kann wie das es bei deiner Schrittlänge betreffend Sattelüberhöhung so aussieht?

Habe mir nun auch mal das L bestellt. Wirklich sicher kann ich mir da wohl erst nach der ersten Ausfahrt sein...

Gruss Swisstom


----------



## principiarsl (25. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich bin 1,84cm groß und habe eine 89er Schrittlänge. Größe M wäre mir persönlich gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen. 
Ich bin zur Probe in Bonn ein 2013er Radon ZR Race 8.0 in 20" gefahren. 
Habe danach in Koblenz ein GC AL 9.9 in Größe L probiert, was ja eigentlich 19" entspricht, und war sofort zufrieden. Danach hab ich es dann auch in L bestellt. 
Auf dem Radon saß man noch etwas gestreckter. Das wäre zwar auch gegangen, aber die extrem rennmäßige Sitzposition bevorzuge ich eher auf dem Rennrad.
Ein MTB sollte meiner Meinung nach etwas "verspielter" zu handeln sein.
Wenn ich mir jetzt überlege noch 1,5" kleiner zu fahren (GC AL in Größe M) - hmmm, ob das noch so passt?

Gruß, Boris


----------



## jojo456 (25. November 2012)

Weiß jemand in welcher Größe das CF SLX 29 abgebildet ist?
Bin noch etwas unschlüssig auf welche Größe ich setzten soll, weil das AL 29 in M sehr eigenartig aussiet^^
PPS schlägt M vor:
181cm
SL: 84cm
TL: 64cm
AL: 67cm


----------



## principiarsl (25. November 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand in welcher Größe das CF SLX 29 abgebildet ist?
> Bin noch etwas unschlüssig auf welche Größe ich setzten soll, weil das AL 29 in M sehr eigenartig aussiet^^
> PPS schlägt M vor:
> 181cm
> ...



Bei deiner Körpergröße + Schrittlänge würde ich auch zu einem "M" tendieren!

Gruß, Boris


----------



## jojo456 (25. November 2012)

Bei M gibt es wenigstens noch Überhöhung, aber so unproportional wie das dann aussieht weiß ich garnicht ob ich noch ein 29er will...


----------



## Shaker0211 (26. November 2012)

swisstom schrieb:


> Hallo Shaker0211
> 
> Konntest Du inzwischen erste Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Bike sammeln?
> Ist das Empfinden bei Grösse L für dich nun definitiv besser?
> ...




Hey 

Ich hab ganz vergessen zu schreiben wie es war/ist.

Also:

Genial! Genial! Genial! Super!
Bin mehr als zufrieden. Mit L hab ich jetzt echt das für mich perfekte Rad. Bisher bin ich etwa 150km gefahren und bin glücklich. Die Sattelüberhöhung ist nicht viel. Ich mach mal n Bildchen. Könnte dir das auch mailen weil mein Rechner ist Platt. C ist voll und irgendwie geht jetzt nix mehr.

Letzten Sonntag bin ich eine MTB RTF in Holland gefahren, 50km, und war sehr überrascht vom Tempo und uphill. Ging Super gut bis auf ein zwei sandige Rampen. 

Inzwischen denke ich auch wieso ich vorher das M hatte. Jetzt passen auch zwei große Pullen in den Rahmen. Auf meiner Hausstrecke bei den Singletrails konnte ich keine Nachteile feststellen. Da wo ich vorher schon auf die Schnautze gefallen bin hauts mich auch immernoch hin. Liegt jetzt aber nicht mehr am Überfliegergefühl sondern daran das die Mischung aus "zu schnell" + Bremsen + nasses Laub keine guten Kriterien sind ;-)

Bin jetzt auch voll von der XT begeistert und hab meine X9 schon fast vergessen. Und die Fox Terralogic ist, wenn's richtig eingestellt ist, auch der Knaller. Ich hab's ziemlich straff und da kann man schön durch den Wald bügeln. 

In diesem Sinne, bis bald im Wald.


----------



## biketiger2 (28. November 2012)

Also ich habe ein CF 29 in L bestellt, da ist alles wichtige an der selben Position wie bei meinem alten CF in L.


----------



## Stiers (5. Dezember 2012)

Shaker0211 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich hab ganz vergessen zu schreiben wie es war/ist.
> 
> ...


 
Hi!

Hab das Bike in M bestellt, hab mich auch schon gewundert ob da wohl zwei große Flaschen rein passen werden, in dem Fall wohl nicht .
Heißt das dass dann hinten nur ne 0,5er *oder* nur ne 0,7er Flasche reinpasst und halt keine 1,0 Liter???


----------



## Shaker0211 (5. Dezember 2012)

Stiers schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab das Bike in M bestellt, hab mich auch schon gewundert ob da wohl zwei große Flaschen rein passen werden, in dem Fall wohl nicht .
> Heißt das dass dann hinten nur ne 0,5er *oder* nur ne 0,7er Flasche reinpasst und halt keine 1,0 Liter???



Ich hab hinten max 700ml geschafft, war dann aber eher zum nachfüllen der 500ml zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (7. Dezember 2012)

laut Canyon kann ich beide größen am cf slx Fahren. M mehr Überhöhung und rennorientierter, dafür die sattelstutze maximal ausgezogen, L etwas sportlicher und bequemer... wahrscheinlich L das sieht dazu noch besser aus ^^


----------



## swisstom (7. Dezember 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> laut Canyon kann ich beide größen am cf slx Fahren. M mehr Überhöhung und rennorientierter, dafür die sattelstutze maximal ausgezogen, L etwas sportlicher und bequemer... wahrscheinlich L das sieht dazu noch besser aus ^^


 
Hallo jojo456

Was hast Du denn für Körpermasse im PPS-Tool eingegeben?

Gruss Swisstom


----------



## jojo456 (7. Dezember 2012)

pps schlägt bei mir M vor, aber weil das so knapp ist und der reach nicht passt habe ich per Email Kontakt aufgenommen... an dieser stelle mal ein lob, Canyon schreibt wirklich sehr schnell zurück! 
Canyon hat dann das o.g geschrieben. 
Sl:85 TL 64 Al 67


----------



## Bari (3. Januar 2013)

Nachdem ich u.a. Diesen Fred zunächst mal aufmerksam studiert habe, bin ich dann gestern auch zur Tat geschritten.

AL 9.9 

Habe die Bestellung am Telefon gemacht, da ich mir eben wegen der Größenfrage noch paar Infos von der Hotline holen wollte.
Die sehr nette und kümmersame Hotliene (die Frau von der Hotline) hat sich auch gleich noch bei zwei passionierten 29'er-Kollegen erkundigt, und gäbe mir folgende auszuwählende Empfehlung:

Bei meinen 180 / 85SL sollte ich M für wendig, und L für Komfort nehmen.
...

Habe mich jedenfalls für L entschieden, und warte nun auf Bestellbest. usw. ...


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Januar 2013)

ich bin das 29er letztens mal vor ort gefahren...sl86, tl60, al64, bei 183cm und ich fand das M perfekt. kompakt, nicht zu kurz. schön wendig und beim antritt hatte ich eher das gefühl "im Rad" zu stehen.


----------



## Bari (3. Januar 2013)

Für eine Probefahrt wohne ich leider zu weit weg. Sollte es nicht funzen, hab ich ja noch das Rückgaberecht ( hat die Hotliene auch extra hervorgehoben) !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

